# Postoperative bile leak - post op or subsequent visit?



## rkindlund (Mar 2, 2015)

If a patient is discharged after a lap chole and returns to the hospital with a bile leak, can we bill another E/M since it is a new diagnosis code? Or is this considered part of the post-op care?


----------



## cynthiabrown (Mar 2, 2015)

Most will deny a visit with 24 mod but if there is return to or, that is billable.  Sorry bout caps!!!


----------

